# Dual cab kayak carrying methods?



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All,

To those who have a dual cab with a canopy do you have roof racks on the cabin? canopy? Both?

Looking at buying a triton since they are going pretty cheap at the moment but roof carrying load is only 50kgs? Guessing this is higher if its also resting on a canopy.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Roof or canopy but not both. Chassis flex will hurt your boat. Cabs are mounted on flex mounts, trays are solid bolted as well.
I have a hi rise canopy and put the boat on those racks.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Cause they flex in between the cab and the tub, you have to strap it to one or the other. I have ladder racks in the tub and tie it off on those. If I take my long 5.2 mtr SIK I just use a elastic strap on the roof racks, to allow movement.

Most kayaks are around 30kgs so should be under the load limit. Unfortunate roof racks on duel cab 4x4 are hard to get to and arent spaced very far apart, so not much good for long kayaks.

Can you get ladder racks fitted to the canopy? That would be the most practical way.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to know about the flex. Wasn't to concerned about one kayak going over 50kg, more for if I chuck a couple up there. Looking at the arb accessories they have some pretty good looking racks, probably the ladder ones mentioned. Another excuse out of the way to not get a 4x4 

Thanks


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

I have one rack on The cab and one on the canopy. I didnt know about the flex but in saying that I've had mine off road incuding all over fraser and other places with the kayak on the top and it hasn't caused any issues with the kayak. Also have had two kayaks side by side totalling over 50kg without issues. 
Cheers jay


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Best photo I can find I'm afraid.
Bolts to the rook tracks, 100kg capacity.
2 kayaks, 60,000km no worries.
Easy to load, slide it over the canopy.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

hey mate,
don't worry about the weight restriction on the roof, i have a set of rhino bars and a roof tent which weighs about 40kg and i obviously sleep up there (i'm around 100) and i've done it dozens of times (probably 50 plus) and my roof doesn't show any signs of bowing or damage. i'ev got a 03 SR5 hilux 4x4 dual cab (the old shape one). for putting my yak up on my roof, i have those sports bars and one other brand roof rack on there and just tie the yak down onto those things.

roof tent









yak


----------



## darklenny (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi there don't know wether this will help , i just set up a set of roof racks on my D40 navara without a canopy i replaced the brace bars on the sports bar with another sports bar and braced the two of them with some aluminium checker plate, fitted my front roof rack to the cabin and the rear roof rack to the rear sports bar the distance between the two roof racks is 1700mm and over that distance the flex between cabin and body should not be a problem cheers


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Lots of idea's!

I like the look of junglefishers cab roof racks, no over-hang out the back which might occur if using some kind of cabin rack.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

living in a coastal town where a lot of people carry work gear, surf skis and kayaks on crew cab utes I would say there are a lot of folk who don't worry about any flex between the cab and the tray... lots of stuff carried on racks that are mounted at each end...


----------



## rmurf (Mar 25, 2009)

i have a triton twin cab with mitsubishi fitted roof racks , i have no trouble carring 1 x 12 foot and 1 x 13 foot kayaks . strap them down correctly and all is good


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I have my racks on the canopy (Navara). The main reason I went this way was because being a high roof canopy, the racks on the cabin would have been very high to accomodate the yak, rods etc to clear the canopy. The rear bar on the canopy is right at the back of the vehicle making loading and unloading the yak a piece of cake. The nose of the yak can be placed onto the bar without touching car or canopy, and I don't need any other assistance to get the yak either on or off . This also means most sand and water gets on the canopy, not the cab. Canopy racks are more expensive though, as they are fixed through the fibreglass to the tub.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

PM Sent. I have a new Triton with the factory racks.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I had to get my PA onto my 'Lux today.

Interesting, but rhino rack have got it sorted


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

theGT58 said:


> PM Sent. I have a new Triton with the factory racks.


Pm didn't make it to me :-(


----------

